# Don't come near me with those scissors!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mama has been cutting my hair again. Somebody stop her!!!!



[attachment=23074:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You did a great job - she looks extra-adorable!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

What a little princess! She looks great Brit! I love her little dress!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she looks so pretty in her pink dress! That's got to be a Chloebella!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Awwwwww, what a cutie!!! Great job on the haircut and the dress is beautiful!




Joy


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

But you still look cuter than ever, little baby!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, she







looks extra adorable.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

She is so pretty!

I got that same look today, but it was that please don't give me a bath look.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Brit...that is it! I am sending Sassy to you for a new do. Love Cosy's hair.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She looks great--I like her with her beard a bit shorter like that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

That bed is so adorable. I was going to get one myself, but none of mines will use it if I'm not around to watch them. They go straght for the adult bed and get lost somewhere into the sheets and pillows. 

I love her little button nose. She reminded me so much of Balls in her puppy cut... but now she's such a lady! I need to get some pictures of him soon. =]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That picture is PERFECT , Cosy looks SCRUMPTIOUS . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it is a Chloebella dress. Sorry, I meant to say that! Her little little ribbon rose is by.......who knows..I just took it off something and stuck a band on it. LOL!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG she is just so cute & I love her dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

hahahaha, DARLING, as always. I will be needing some short hair pics to use as refernce very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is soooo adorable!! And she looks sooo cute in her pretty dress!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww Brit, Cosy is the sweetest little thing as always. I have to say she doesn't look too fearful of the scissors though.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she looks like such a sassy little thing. and i'm sure she always gets her way









so pretty! i love the longer dresses on your girls, the buttercup just doesnt have the "right" figure to pull that look off, LOL


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww whats wrong Cosy you still look adorable and precious per usual.







You did a good job Brit. I love her beard that length.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She is so precious. She looks great.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great job Brit!!







She looks even more adorable than usual ... is that even possible!??


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am ALWAYS in love with Cosy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What can you say, just adorable she is!!
Andrea


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya know what.......she is waaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I love her long white beard so beautifully trimmed. She is lovely.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosy is so beautiful! and always so well groomed and dressed- I cannot imagine her every being messy. Reminds me of someone I went to grade school with.







She is just a doll!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Adorable, I love the Cosy look. Makes you want to kiss her. 

Wigggles and Wags
Lily's Momma


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Ha! She looks great no matter what her hairstyle is! That sweet lil' face is irresistable.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

A real beauty as always







Cosy is such a stunning fluffbutt


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG she is such a doll!







Great job mom!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Picture perfect....she looks absolutely adorable in that dress!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She looks fantastic. You did a great job on the new do....and what a model!!!!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Toy is just so adorable and you did good with the cut*

*Suzie*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and sweet words on Cosy. I keep trimming a little more each time a bathe her. I really need to stop it. LOL!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What an absolute wonderful suprise to see sweet little Cozy wrapped up in one my dresses! I had no idea you ordered from me. She looks so precious in pink and her hair cut is perfect as always!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

She is such a beautiful little girl, good work on the cut.

All I can say about my cutting Lacey's hair is thank goodness hair grows. I have to let her grow out a little and then take her to the breeder to fix my styling. I'm just to embrassed to take her the way she looks now. I don't know when to stop trimming. At least it is summer time and she has a super short summer cut.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

such a pretty lil girl!


----------

